# How to hot smoke Bacon/Pork Belly?



## timetosmoke (Jul 18, 2015)

I have an MES 30" and I want to smoke pork belly (bacon) and hot smoke it. Does anyone have recommendations on hot smoking back/pork belly? What smoker temps, how long, internal temp (I do plan on freezing and or refrigerating the final product ) as I will be frying it when I want to eat it.

Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2015)

TimetoSmoke said:


> I have an MES 30" and I want to smoke pork belly (bacon) and hot smoke it. Does anyone have recommendations on hot smoking back/pork belly? What smoker temps, how long, internal temp (I do plan on freezing and or refrigerating the final product ) as I will be frying it when I want to eat it.
> 
> Thanks


Since you're planning on frying it before eating it, I'm thinking maybe you mean "Warm Smoking".

If So, the Step by Step below will give you most of your answers:

*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

Bear


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 18, 2015)

Personally I would cure it then use an amazen smoker and cold smoke it otherwise your going to render most or all of the fat


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2015)

Pineywoods said:


> Personally I would cure it then use an amazen smoker and cold smoke it otherwise your going to render most or all of the fat


Or like Piney said---Cold Smoke.

Anything over 130° will start to render some fat, and the higher temp the more fat rendered.

These methods require curing.  You can smoke belly without curing it, but that wouldn't be Bacon, and you would have to Hot Smoke it, and get it to 140° internal temp in no longer than 4 hours. Then take it to at least 145° to finish it.

Bear


----------



## van holton (Jul 19, 2015)

My 1st belly I hot smoked and was very dissatisfied with the results. Just doesn't taste like bacon when you fry it up. I think you'll be happier if you cure and cold smoke if your looking for quality bacon.


----------

